# Lapierre Spicy 50km



## Feldstecher (4. August 2011)

Spicy 316 aus 2010 mit *Fox 36 Talas aus Spicy 516* sonst Original.
Wer Intresse hat PN oder Mail, dann gibts näheres !!!
ca. 50km gefahren also Neuzustand! 





Ausstattung:

Rahmen : Alloy SL Hydroformed / OST 160mm
Dämpfer : Fox Float R 216x63 XV for Lapierre 
Gabel : Fox 36 TALAS R Open Bath 160mm  
Steuersatz : Alloy Semi-Integrated 1-1/8 
Innenlager : Press fit 
Kurbelgarnitur : Shimano SLX 22x32x44 
Vorbau : Lapierre XR 31.8X70mm Black 
Sattelstütze : Lapierre Light 31.6X350mm 
Lenker : Syncros FR2014 31.8 40X710mm 
Umwerfer : Shimano SLX 
Schaltwerk : Shimano SLX 
Bremse : Formula RX 180/180 
Schalthebel : Shimano New Deore 
Sattel : LP by San Marco White 
Laufräder : Alex FR30 32 H / M525, LP 20mm hubs 
Kassette : Shimano HG50 9S 11X34 
Reifen : Continental Rubber Queen TS 26X2.20 
Gewicht : 14.1kg


----------



## Feldstecher (26. August 2011)

Feldstecher schrieb:


> Spicy 316 aus 2010 mit *Fox 36 Talas aus Spicy 516* sonst Original.
> Wer Intresse hat PN oder Mail, dann gibts näheres !!!
> ca. 50km gefahren also Neuzustand!
> 
> ...



jetzt ca 100km gelaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (27. August 2011)

Wieso willst du's denn loswerden?
Und fährt sich das Teil auch so lang wies ist (Wendigkeit)?
Ach ja, und was stellst du dir preislich vor?


----------

